# Wheel upgrade



## frushnws (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello all
I have a 67 Lemans 326
Stock suspension with drums all around.
looking to upgrade rims from 14x7, 3.75" back space, running 225/60/14 tires to 15x7, 3.75" backspace, -6mm offset Cragar Keystones.
Im looking for the best fit tire that will give me a nice clean look and of coarse no rubbing.
Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------

